# Ergonomie beim Editieren von Bitmeldungen bei Flexible



## Perfektionist (2 Juli 2010)

Da hat mir Siemens ja auch so ein nettes Gimmick beschehrt: Wenn ich den Text für eine Bitmeldung eingebe, so gerät die Eingabe ins Stocken und Flexible sucht nach gleich beginnenden Texten, um mir diese als Vorlage vorzuschlagen. Eigentlich eine nette Idee, da ja alle Störungen bei mir mit "Störung" beginnen und alle Meldungen mit "Meldung". Also drücke ich nur noch auf "M" und schon kann ich mir dieses Wort aus der nun aufblätternden Liste rauskopieren.

Nur ist es so: seltsamer Weise ist meine Arbeitsweise eine andere. Da steht zu 90% in der Zeile drüber, was ich in der nun neu zu erstellenden Meldung als Text brauch. Also kopiere ich die Meldung, drücke F2, um den Text zu editieren, und da das geringwertigste Ordnungsmerkmal der Meldung meist am Ende der Meldung zu finden ist, haue ich noch auf die "Ende"-Taste um dann mit der "Backspace"-Taste erst mal von hinten beginnend aufzuräumen. Und nun gerät der Rechner ins Stocken, bietet mir erstmal den Text an, den ich ohnehin gerade zu ändern beabsichtige.

So, nun ist es soweit, dass ich mich so lange mit diesem bis nur zur Präsentationsreife entwickelten Gimmick geärgert habe, dass ich aufbrechen will, dem Siemens meine Meinung über dieses Teil mitzuteilen.

Punkt eins: das Teil braucht mir den Text, den ich gerade eh in Begriff bin, zu editieren, garnicht erst anzeigen. Und andere Texte, die derweil passend werden, auch nicht (zumindest bei mir).

Punkt zwei: das Teil soll die Anzeige meiner Eingabe, die ich gerade mache, nicht beeinträchtigen.

Ich würde gerne von Euch hören, ob Ihr dieses Gimmick gebraucht, ob es Eure Arbeit beschleunigt oder bremst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2010)

Hallo Perfekter,
für mich ist das "Gimmick" auch Blödsinn und überflüssig. Bei mir sind 
kommischerweise die Meldetexte *immer *unterschiedlich, es macht
auch garkeinen Sinn 2 Meldungen mit dem selben Text zu erstellen...oder.

Wenn die wenigstens irgendwo einen Hacken gemacht hätten um das ab-
zustellen. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, wird dein Rechner wirklich langsamer 
wenn er die Liste einblendet? Mich stört einfach das es eingeblendet wird
und damit die Konzetration stört, d.h. das Auge wird mit Information bzw.
Text überfrachtet oder anders gesagt es lenkt ab. 

gruß helmut


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wird dein Rechner wirklich langsamer wenn er die Liste einblendet?


Ja, wird er. Es dauert etwa eine halbe Sekunde, bis das Teil durch meine Meldetexte durchgescannt hat, das Fensterchen einblendet und die Texte reinschreibt. Und währenddessen kann ich zwar weitertippen, sehe aber nichts davon aufm Bildschirm. Noch dramatischer ist es, wenn ich von hinten mit Dauerdruck auf Backspace angreife. Da geht nur ein dünner Rahmen von dem Gimmick auf. Da sehe ich, solange ich drücke, nichts!

Mein Rechner ist gut zweieinhalb Jahre alt, wurde extra damals mit der größtmöglich verfügbaren Rechenkraft wegen Flexible bei Dell gekauft. Daten: T7500 2x2.2GHz, für XP 3,5GB Ram verfügbar. Allerdings muss ich zugeben: möglicherweise ist der Rechner gar nicht so schnell, wie er aussieht. Neulich habe ich mit Hilfe des Win7 Leistungsindex einen 2x2.1GHz als lahme Krücke enttarnt (und sein DDR3 Ram auch). Die Wahrheit liegt vielleicht auch im Chipset.

Ich fahr mal grad den Lappie vom Chef hoch ... hmmm, ein T9600 mit 2x2.8GHz und 3,5GB ... OK! der hat das Problem nicht (aber dafür ein Netzteil, das fast so groß ist wie der Rechner selbst). Sieht so aus, als ob ich mal nach nem neuen Rechner frag (S7 V5.5 kommt ja bald).


PS: in der Umfrage oben kann und darf man auch mehrfach auswählen. Das Gimmick kann ja sowohl brauchbar wie auch störend sein 
PPS: leider fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit: "mir egal, da flackert halt was, aber es stört nicht". Als ich Umfrage erstellte, wusste ich noch nicht, dass das auf anderen Rechnern wesentlich flüssiger funktioniert.


----------



## Paule (2 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> PPS: leider fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit: "mir egal, da flackert halt was, aber es stört nicht". Als ich Umfrage erstellte, wusste ich noch nicht, dass das auf anderen Rechnern wesentlich flüssiger funktioniert.


Ja, das würde bei mir zu treffen.
Zumal ich sowieso meine Meldungen immer zuerst im DB schreibe und sie dann per copy & paste ins WinCC übertrage.
Aber das Fenster klappt ja auch bei Textlisten und so weiter auf und da ist es dann doch eher störend wie hilfreich.
Im Punkt Geschwindigkeit hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme, eher das es mir etwas anderes verdeckt.


Perfektionist schrieb:


> PS: in der Umfrage oben kann und darf man auch mehrfach auswählen. Das Gimmick kann ja sowohl brauchbar wie auch störend sein :smile:


Ich glaube ich werde beides ankreuzen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 Juli 2010)

Ist nicht wirklich brauchbar, ich erstelle mir die Texte eh mit Excel...


----------



## Der Pfälzer (3 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne von Euch hören, ob Ihr dieses Gimmick gebraucht, ob es Eure Arbeit beschleunigt oder bremst.



Es bremst mehr, als es beschleunigt.

Ich ärgere mich schon geraume Zeit, dass ich für so ein Poppelteil wie OP77 so einen Resourcenfresser brauche.
Musste mir schon einen neuen Lappi zulegen, nur wegen flexible.
Da gingen die Probleme erst richtig los:
Keine COM mehr, kein CP5511.
Der Koffer für die diversen Schnittstellenumsetzer und Kabel ist mittlerweile größer als für den Lappi selbst.
Von den Kosten (S7-Link) mal abgesehen.
Danke Siem...

Gruß Roland


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ja, das würde bei mir zu treffen.
> Zumal ich sowieso meine Meldungen immer zuerst im DB schreibe und sie dann per copy & paste ins WinCC übertrage.
> Aber das Fenster klappt ja auch bei Textlisten und so weiter auf und da ist es dann doch eher störend wie hilfreich.
> Im Punkt Geschwindigkeit hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme, eher das es mir etwas anderes verdeckt.
> ...



Da kann ich dir ein Tool von mir empfehlen (mit Source). Da kannst du aus den Kommentartexten in einem DB WinCC und/oder Flexible Störungen erzeugen!

Gibts hier: http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=58


----------



## IBN-Service (3 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir ein Tool von mir empfehlen (mit Source). Da kannst du aus den Kommentartexten in einem DB WinCC und/oder Flexible Störungen erzeugen!
> 
> Gibts hier: http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=58




Hallo Jochen,

ich werde dein Tool die nächsten Tage mal testen.

Was würdest du aber davon halten, den Namen zu ändern?

S7-Tool ist eigendlich schon vergeben....

Gruß,

Jürgen.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2010)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> S7-Tool ist eigendlich schon vergeben....



*eigenTlich* ... ohne namensrechte geht da nischt ... kann der "eigentliche" besitzer diese vorweisen?


----------



## IBN-Service (3 Juli 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *eigenTlich* ... ohne namensrechte geht da nischt ... kann der "eigentliche" besitzer diese vorweisen?



Kannst du mich EIGENDLICH mal am Arsch lecken? 

Die 4-Lagigen Namensrechte kannst du dir SONSTWO hinstecken...


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2010)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Kannst du mich EIGENDLICH mal am Arsch lecken?
> 
> Die 4-Lagigen Namensrechte kannst du dir SONSTWO hinstecken...



nach 2 monaten mal wieder auf der versenkung aufgetaucht und dann gleich so rumpoltern? nett ist das nicht, aber da du mir sowieso egal bist... *ROFL* wie kindisch ...


----------



## IBN-Service (3 Juli 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nach 2 monaten mal wieder auf der versenkung aufgetaucht und dann gleich so rumpoltern? nett ist das nicht, aber da du mir sowieso egal bist... *ROFL* wie kindisch ...


Oh...

Habe ich deine Gefühle verletzt?

Das tut mir leid...
..echt jetzt....

EIGENDLICH....

*ROFL*


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Juli 2010)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> ich werde dein Tool die nächsten Tage mal testen.
> 
> ...



Puh... da Ich das nicht vertreibe ist mir das eigendlich auch egal, denk werd den namen ändern wenn ichs nächste mal was drann mache...


----------



## IBN-Service (3 Juli 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Puh... da Ich das nicht vertreibe ist mir das eigendlich auch egal, denk werd den namen ändern wenn ichs nächste mal was drann mache...




Hallo Jochen,

ich werde dir auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Tagen einen
"Testbericht" zukommen lassen. 

Ich möchte dir an dieser Stelle aber auf jeden Fall schon mal danken,
dass du dein TOOL :TOOL: hier *KOSTENFREI *und ohne Anmeldungszwang oder ähnlichem zur Verfügung stellst!

Das ist sehr fair und cool von dir,   
Danke!


----------



## IBFS (3 Juli 2010)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Kannst du mich EIGENDLICH mal am Arsch lecken?


 
Manche verwechseln leider Niveau mit Nivea. 

Ja selbst der "Mister Green" macht deine Text nicht besser.

Frank


----------



## IBN-Service (3 Juli 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Manche verwechseln leider Niveau mit Nivea.
> 
> Ja selbst der "Mister Green" macht deine Text nicht besser.
> 
> Frank



Bitte,

verwechsle mich nicht mit jemanden, der _dich _ernst nimmt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2010)

Haut rein Jungs, ihr füllt das Sommerloch zwischen den
spielen und zum Schluss seit ihr im Finale den Schwanzvergleich


----------



## IBN-Service (3 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Haut rein Jungs, ihr füllt das Sommerloch zwischen den
> spielen und zum Schluss seit ihr im Finale den Schwanzvergleich



Also,

wenn ich ja ein KLUGSCHEISSER wäre, was ich ja nicht bin...
würde ich sagen, "zwischen den *S*pielen...."


----------



## IBN-Service (11 Juli 2010)

Hallo Jochen,

ich habe mal den "Störungs-Erzeuger" deiner Toolbox auprobiert.
Dabei habe ich Flexible - Störungen erzeugt.

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind mir aufgefallen.
Wenn du da vielleicht etwas optimieren könntest,
dann wäre dein Programm eine klare Alternative zum
Umweg über Excel.

1.
Es lässt ich zwar die Verbindung eingeben, jedoch nicht
die Triggervariable.

2.
Die Melde - Bits werden nach Little-Endian sortiert.
Schön wäre eine Einstellmöglichkeit, welche die Bitsortierung
auch nach Big-Endian ermöglicht.

3.
Alternativ zum Verfahren die AWL-Quelle mittels copy&paste
einzufügen, wäre ein "Datei Öffnen" - Dialog praktisch, 
um die Quelldaten zu öffnen.

Gruß,

Jürgen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Juli 2010)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> ich habe mal den "Störungs-Erzeuger" deiner Toolbox auprobiert.
> Dabei habe ich Flexible - Störungen erzeugt.
> ...



1.) Wieso sollte man die Triggervariable eingeben, Ich lege diese ja an!

2.) Hä?? Ich Lege die Störungen so an wie sie im DB drinn sind! Was würde es bringen die Reihenfolge auf Big Endian zu ändern, dann würden die Störungen in Flexible ja nicht mehr mit denen im DB übereinstimmen! Oder haben manche Panels Big Endian Bytereihenfolge?

3.) Jo, kann Ich machen...


----------

